# The Letters Game



## Papaverium

Ok so the objective of the game is to;
 ONLY *change*, *add*, *subtract* OR *move/swap* *2* letters (no more no less) from the word in the previous post,
yet still have the end result be an English word (*slangs can count*).
Let's see how twisted this gets!

I'll start an example then we can continue from there.​

Kitten > Mittens > Matters > Scatter > Scattered > Altered > .... catch the drift? now you try one for ALTERED :D

Have fun 
_~Verri_

(If the directions are confusing feel free to ask for more explanation)


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Alerted


----------



## Papaverium

*Elated *

(swapped the A - E , and got rid of the R)
just giving an explanation incase someone else doesn't quite get it, my directions are kinda confusing


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Late

(got rid of first and last letters, im lazy lol)


----------



## Papaverium

lol i like it, this game can totally catch on if more members joined in ^^

*Label*


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

*Rebel*

I agree. There haven't been many people in Words the past couple days tho -_- 
Everyone.. Come back! lol.


----------



## Papaverium

Reels


----------



## alasdairm

weeps.



Papaverium said:


> Mittens > Matter


that's three moves 

alasdair


----------



## Papaverium

Ah, yeah I shoulda used "matters" thanks for catching that  *fixing now*

*sheep*


----------



## alasdairm

^ weeps -> sheep is 3 moves 

alasdair


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

alasdairm said:


> ^ weeps -> sheep is 3 moves
> 
> alasdair



Why? The S has moved to the beginning and the w has changed to an h. = 2 moves.

sheep > sherpa


----------



## alasdairm

d'oh!

alasdair


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

*harp*


----------



## Papaverium

*pharm* ....>.> lol


----------



## New

alarm


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

alarmed


----------



## Papaverium

Charmed


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Charter


----------



## Raz

Charmer


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Charms


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

Harm


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Arms


----------



## New

Mary


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Merry


----------



## ozzmotik

tarry


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

sorry


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Horny


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Hurry


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Hourly


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Curly


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Scurvy


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Curve


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Course


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Cursed


----------



## herbavore

purses


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

pushes


----------



## herbavore

tushey


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

bushed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pusher


----------



## Nighthowl

Kush


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Nighthowl said:


> Kush



did it wrong.. you made 3 moves.



Captain.Heroin said:


> Pusher



Pisser


----------



## Nighthowl

^ lol. Just read the rules.


----------



## HdoubleODeezy

Pop. Best break these rulers.


----------



## sigmond

pisser > sire -2


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

desire


----------



## sigmond

oh hai! 

desire > desert (-1/+1)


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Beserk

(Spelling is cool, trust me)


----------



## sigmond

Beserk > Breast (-2/+2)


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

I might need confirmation of the rules. I can't see how that fits with 

Change, add, subtract OR (note the capital letters and what that suggests) move/swap two letters, no more, no less.


----------



## sigmond

sorry, i was just so eager to make a post about breasts. 8)

Bezerk > Beer (-2)


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Mond said:


> sorry, i was just so eager to make a post about breasts. 8)





Queer


----------



## sigmond

since slang is acceptable: Queef


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Hmmmm.

Queens


----------



## sigmond

unseen (+1)


----------



## Airmid

ensign


----------



## Erikmen

Notice


----------



## sigmond

entice (-1/+1)


----------



## Airmid

enticed


----------



## sigmond

decent (-1)


----------



## Fidelity

^ I thought you could only swap / take away a max of two letters ? Please explain to me i'm new 

percent


----------



## sigmond

percent > recent


----------



## vision conquest

recent -> entrance


----------



## sigmond

Fidelity said:


> ^ I thought you could only swap / take away a max of two letters ? Please explain to me i'm new
> 
> percent


yea, i suppose i was doing more switching than allowed. 


			
				rules said:
			
		

> ONLY change, add, subtract OR move/swap 2 letters (no more no less) from the word in the previous post


i'll attempt a better explanation: picture the word you need to change as a scrabble word: 




according to the rules - Words can become Sword but not Draws; even though 'draws' is only swapping one letter. 

it might help to go through the word from left to right and change, add, subtract OR move 2 letters.

Entrance > Trance > Rance > Dance > Stance > Seance


----------



## vision conquest

Sorry about that, didn't read the rules carefully enough.

séance -> prance


----------



## sigmond

vision conquest said:


> Sorry about that, didn't read the rules carefully enough.
> 
> séance -> prance



me neither, plus, i sort of prefer my approach..

prance > chance


----------



## vision conquest

chance -> changed


----------



## sigmond

changed > charge


----------



## vision conquest

charge > cage


----------



## sigmond

cage > cager


----------



## vision conquest

cager > larger


----------



## sigmond

larger > lager


----------



## vision conquest

lager > page


----------



## sigmond

page > pagan


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Vegan


----------



## sigmond

vegan > begin


----------



## Lucid56

Begin> reign 

I hope I'm doing this right


----------



## sigmond

i think you're interpreting the game similar to how i was originally. which is fine; i actually consider it more interesting if we are able to transform the previous word by altering any of the letters as long as we're staying close to the guidelines. technically the rules are more strict. 
here is a previous explanation i made.


sigmond said:


> picture the word you need to change as a scrabble word:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> according to the rules - 'Words' can become 'Sword' but not 'Draws'; even though with 'draws' you're only swapping out one letter but are switching several.
> 
> it might help to go through each letter of the word from left to right and change, add, subtract OR move 2 letters.
> 
> Entrance > Trance > Rance > Dance > Stance > Seance



i'll attempt to explain this another way:

If you take the word *Begin*, and decide you want to change the first letter, now you can only change, add, subtract, move, OR swap 1 of the remaining letters. 

Example: *B*egin > Legi*o*n ( i changed the 'B' to an 'L' added an 'o' and left the rest of the letters as they were) 

i honestly don't take this very seriously; mainly just happy to see people participate.

Thanks


----------



## vision conquest

It definitely gives more options if the letters can be manipulated.

reign > vein


----------



## sigmond

vein > being


----------



## vision conquest

being > bingo


----------



## sigmond

Bingo > Dingo


----------



## vision conquest

dingo > ingot


----------



## sigmond

ingot > sling


----------



## vision conquest

sling > slang


----------



## sigmond

slang > angle


----------



## vision conquest

angle > dangle


----------



## sigmond

dangle > danger


----------



## vision conquest

danger > ranger


----------



## sigmond

ranger > stranger


----------



## vision conquest

stranger > stranded


----------



## sigmond

stranded > branded


----------



## cduggles

Branded>bandied 
Removed r added i per original game above


----------



## cduggles

Bandied>bundled


----------



## sigmond

bundled > bonded


----------



## cduggles

Two letters. But I'll play.
Bonded>bounder


----------



## cduggles

Bounder>Blinder


----------



## cduggles

Sigmomd, yours worked. My bad.


----------



## cduggles

Blinder>grinder


----------



## sigmond

grinder > grundel


----------



## cduggles

grundel>grounded


----------



## cduggles

Thought about "gerund". Pick your poison.


----------



## sigmond

grounded > mounded


----------



## cduggles

mounded>founder


----------



## sigmond

founder > under


----------



## cduggles

under>asunder


----------



## sigmond

asunder > thunder


----------



## cduggles

thunder>plunder


----------



## cduggles

plunder>blender


----------



## cduggles

blender>ender


----------



## cduggles

ender>endure


----------



## cduggles

endure>ensured


----------



## cduggles

ensured>entered


----------



## cduggles

entered>re-entered


----------



## cduggles

re-entered>re-enter


----------



## cduggles

re-enter>renters


----------



## cduggles

renters>center


----------



## cduggles

center>recent


----------



## cduggles

recent>re-center


----------



## cduggles

re-center>recanted


----------



## cduggles

recanted>decanter


----------



## cduggles

decanter>canter


----------



## sigmond

canter > banter


----------



## cduggles

banter>planter


----------



## cduggles

planter>lantern


----------



## sigmond

lantern > canteen


----------



## cduggles

canteen>canters 
Nice one!


----------



## sigmond

canters > antlers


----------



## cduggles

antlers>slanter


----------



## sigmond

slanter > blunter


----------



## cduggles

blunter>blunders


----------



## sigmond

blunders > flounders


----------



## cduggles

flounders>funders


----------



## cduggles

Good one! We already used founder!


----------



## Erikmen

Found


----------



## sigmond

found > pond


----------



## cduggles

pond>ponder


----------



## sigmond

ponder > yonder


----------



## cduggles

yonder>yodel


----------



## sigmond

yodel > model


----------



## Erikmen

model > modern


----------



## cduggles

yodel>model doesn't work
Single letter substitution.
I propose
yodel>models>modern


----------



## cduggles

modern>modest


----------



## sigmond

my bad

modest > loudest


----------



## cduggles

loudest>Lourdes


----------



## sigmond

lourdes > lodes


----------



## Erikmen

Loudy


----------



## sigmond

loude > dude


----------



## Erikmen

dudess


----------



## cduggles

dudess>duds


----------



## sigmond

duds > rude


----------



## Erikmen

rude > curve


----------



## sigmond

Erik, man, that isn't even close. anyway:

curve > lure


----------



## Erikmen

^ Sorry, my bad

lure >Lust (changed 2 letters)


----------



## sigmond

no problem; not exactly the most exciting game ever created!

lust > push


----------



## Erikmen

good for vocabulary 

push > pusher


----------



## cduggles

pusher>ushers


----------



## sigmond

ushers > uppers


----------



## cduggles

uppers>scuppers


----------



## cduggles

scuppers>scalpers


----------



## cduggles

scalpers>calipers


----------



## cduggles

calipers>capers


----------



## cduggles

capers>scrapers


----------



## sigmond

scrapers > scrape


----------



## cduggles

scrape >scrapped


----------



## Tranced

Crapper


----------



## sigmond

crapper > caper


----------



## cduggles

caper>tapers


----------



## Erikmen

tapers >tape


----------



## cduggles

tape>staple


----------



## sigmond

staple > table


----------



## cduggles

table>tablets


----------



## sigmond

tablets > fables

switch 't1' to 'f' drop 't2'


----------



## cduggles

tables>cable


----------



## sigmond

cable > cabbie


----------



## cduggles

cabbie > cabbage 
Changed I to a, added g
I think this works?


----------



## Erikmen

cabbage  > cabba


----------



## cduggles

cabba >abiba


----------



## Erikmen

aliba > Alibaba


----------



## sigmond

going back to abiba since aliba isn't a word [afaik]

abiba > bib


----------



## cduggles

bib>bible


----------



## sigmond

bible > liable


----------



## cduggles

liable>stable


----------



## Erikmen

sigmond said:


> going back to abiba since aliba isn't a word [afaik]
> 
> abiba > bib



I thought that Alibaba was a classic my bad one "_AliBaba and the Forty Thieves" - _my bad. 


_
_


----------



## sigmond

not Alibaba - aliba - it sounds cool but nothing came up in a quick google search. Alibaba is pretty tough word to convert as well. 

stable > tables


----------



## cduggles

tables>able
You changed Abiba to aliba


----------



## sigmond

able > maple


----------



## cduggles

maple > marble


----------



## sigmond

marble > fable


----------



## cduggles

fable>feeble


----------



## Erikmen

feeble > treble


----------



## cduggles

treble>trembler


----------



## Erikmen

Trembler > tremor 

Added two, swapped two.


----------



## cduggles

Two letters per customer! You can add, subtract, substitute or swap two. 
Correct sigmond? Slang is acceptable.


----------



## Erikmen

Yes, I know. And I sort of saw that coming, although I have seen it 'add 2, swap 1'. 
Slangs are accepted for sure, first post says it all.


----------



## cduggles

trembler>tumbler 
Back to the game!


----------



## sigmond

tumbler > rumble


----------



## cduggles

rumble>rambler


----------



## sigmond

rambler > scrambler


----------



## cduggles

scrambler>amblers


----------



## sigmond

amblers > antlers


----------



## cduggles

antlers>panters


----------



## sigmond

panters > lantern 

panters is an unconventional word


----------



## cduggles

lantern>intern  
panters is plural of panter, "one who pants"


----------



## sigmond

intern > cistern


----------



## cduggles

cistern>discern


----------



## sigmond

discern > discord


----------



## cduggles

Three letter substitution.


----------



## sigmond

disc*e*r*n *> disc*o*r*d* 

left disc - changed 'e' to 'o' - left the r - changed 'n' to 'd' = 2 moves


----------



## cduggles

My bad.


----------



## cduggles

discord>disco


----------



## sigmond

disco > ditto


----------



## cduggles

ditto > ditz


----------



## sigmond

ditz > dick


----------



## cduggles

dick>icky


----------



## sigmond

icky > lick


----------



## cduggles

lick>clicks


----------



## sigmond

clicks > clits 

cli same - change c > t - drop k = clits


----------



## cduggles

clits>clot


----------



## sigmond

clot > blow


----------



## cduggles

blow>blogs


----------



## sigmond

blogs > frogs


----------



## cduggles

frogs>flops


----------



## sigmond

flops > mops


----------



## cduggles

mops>fop


----------



## sigmond

fop > foam


----------



## cduggles

Foam>from


----------



## sigmond

from > flow


----------



## cduggles

flow>float


----------



## sigmond

float > boat


----------



## cduggles

boat>gloat


----------



## sigmond

gloat > moat


----------



## cduggles

moat >stoat


----------



## sigmond

stoat > stoic


----------



## cduggles

stoic>stork


----------



## Erikmen

St*o*r*k* > St*a*r*s*, changed 2 letters


----------



## cduggles

Stars>spar


----------



## sigmond

spar > part


----------



## cduggles

part>spat


----------



## sigmond

spat > slap


----------



## cduggles

slap>lapse


----------



## JahSEEuS

lapse>relapse


----------



## cduggles

relapse>release


----------



## sigmond

release > lease


----------



## cduggles

lease>feast


----------



## sigmond

feast > feet 

change 'a' drop 's'


----------



## cduggles

feet>sleet


----------



## sigmond

sleet > asleep


----------



## cduggles

asleep>sleepy


----------



## sigmond

sleepy > sheep


----------



## JahSEEuS

sheep > sheeple


----------



## cduggles

sheeple>steeples


----------



## sigmond

steeples > temples 

drop 's' change second 'e' to 'm'


----------



## beatbox.master89

*>Dimples*


----------



## sigmond

nice one!

*D*imple*s *>* p*imple*d *


----------



## cduggles

pimpled > primped


----------



## JahSEEuS

primped > prime


----------



## cduggles

prime>coprime


----------



## sigmond

c*op*rime > crime


----------



## cduggles

crime>Crimean


----------



## NeuroNymph

Crimean > crimson


----------



## cduggles

crimson>crampon


----------



## NeuroNymph

Crampon>cramped


----------



## cduggles

Cramped>camper


----------



## sigmond

camper > sampler


----------



## NeuroNymph

Sampler> damper


----------



## cduggles

damper>dancer


----------



## NeuroNymph

Dancer>trancer


----------



## cduggles

Trancer>Racer


----------



## NeuroNymph

Racer> packer


----------



## cduggles

Packer>patter


----------



## NeuroNymph

Patter> flatter


----------



## cduggles

flatter>fatten


----------



## NeuroNymph

Fatten>batton


----------



## cduggles

Batton>tattoo


----------



## NeuroNymph

Tattoo>taboo


----------



## cduggles

taboo>about


----------



## NeuroNymph

About>flout


----------



## cduggles

flout>four


----------



## sigmond

taboo > about is three changes: drop 't' - change second 'o' to 'u' - add 't'

four > soup


----------



## NeuroNymph

Soup> coupe


It's only two. I was confused by it at first but it's taboo> move t >aboot change o to u>about


----------



## sigmond

yea i guess you're correct, my bad.

coupe > route


----------



## NeuroNymph

Route>routine


----------



## cduggles

Routine>rubine 
Drop o and change t to b


----------



## StoneHappyMonday

Rubine to turbine.


----------



## cduggles

turbine>urbane


----------



## NeuroNymph

Urbane> Burbank


----------



## sigmond

Burbank > Turban


----------



## cduggles

Turban>turbo


----------



## NeuroNymph

Turbo>tarbox


----------



## cduggles

tarbox>carbon


----------



## NeuroNymph

Carbon>caribou


----------



## cduggles

caribou>Haribo


----------



## NeuroNymph

Haribo>hairbow


----------



## cduggles

hairbow>harbor 
hair bow is conventionally two words


----------



## sigmond

harbor > labor


----------



## cduggles

labor>boral


----------



## NeuroNymph

Boral>choral

Sorry I was thinking of a specific brand/company. I looked around and saw the package on my dresser.


----------



## sigmond

choral > chorus


----------



## cduggles

Choral>cholera
Sigmond posted over my note so we're going with his. I like "cholera" though.


----------



## cduggles

Chorus>hours


----------



## NeuroNymph

Hours>spurs


----------



## cduggles

spurs>purse


----------



## sigmond

purse > pussy


----------



## ABetterWay

pussy>posse


----------



## Asclepius

posse>soppy


----------



## sigmond

soppy > floppy


----------



## ABetterWay

floppy ~> flossy (i looked it up lol it is legit!)


----------



## CFC

Flossy --> *Gloss*


----------



## ABetterWay

Oh ok so I *can* change one and drop another, just as long as its two? I read the initial post buuut due to recent circumstances might be a little extra dumb rn lol


----------



## CFC

Yes that's right 

Gloss --> *Lost*


----------



## sigmond

Lost > *B*o*a*st


----------



## CFC

Boast --> *Burst*


----------



## sigmond

Burst > Curse


----------



## CFC

Curse --> *Terse*


----------



## Erikmen

Terse --> purse


----------



## cduggles

Purse>pursued


----------



## cduggles

Pursued-->pursuit


----------



## sigmond

*p*u*r*suit > sunsuit 

tough one..


----------



## cduggles

Sunsuites


----------



## CFC

Sunsuites --> *Unsuited*


----------



## cduggles

Suited


----------



## sigmond

muted


----------

